# Error Activating Defvf e Invalid Root Device[Risolto]

## ermille

Ciao a tutti...

Sono lo sfigato del post di sotto...

Ho un errore abbastanza grave...   :Wink: 

Ora parte il sistema ma da subito errore:

>> Activating Devfs

mount: Mounting devfs on /dev failed: No such Device

Error opening file : ".devfsd"    No such file or Directory

>> Determining root device...

!! Block Device /dev/hda3 is not a valid root device....

!! The root block device is unspecified of not detected.

Qualcuna sa darmi qualche info su come muovermi???

Intanto ricontrollo l'fstab che ho creato, magari e' li il problema!

Grazie ancora

----------

## Ilvalle

ciao, per iniziare ti consiglio di postare il contenuto dell' fstab

e spiegare un po cosa hai fatto...

```
# cat /etc/fstab
```

Paolo

----------

## randomaze

 *ermille wrote:*   

> Qualcuna sa darmi qualche info su come muovermi???

 

sembrerebbe che hai aggiunto devfs ai runlevel di avvio... ma devfs é ormai obsoleto da tempo, sostituito da udev

----------

## makoomba

fstab non c'entra se il problema si presenta in fase di boot (quindi prima di montare le partizioni)

probabilmente hai cannato la configurazione del bootloader e/o la conf del kernel.

dovresti specificare se hai usato genkernel o compilato a mano e postare la conf del bootloader e fstab (per avere un riferimento)

----------

## ermille

 *Ilvalle wrote:*   

> ciao, per iniziare ti consiglio di postare il contenuto dell' fstab
> 
> e spiegare un po cosa hai fatto...
> 
> ```
> ...

 

FSTAB:  

/dev/hda1                /boot                 ext2         defaults,noatime              1 2

/dev/hda2                none                  swap       sw                                   0 0

/dev/hda3                /                        ext3        noatime                           0 1

none                        /proc                  proc         defaults                          0 0

none                        /dev/shm            tmpfs       nodev,nosuid,noexec       0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0      /mnt/cdrom           auto     noauto,user                0 0

none                             /proc/openprom      openpromfs     defaults          0 0

NB. In effetti nel lilo.conf ho impostato UDEV!

----------

## ermille

 *makoomba wrote:*   

> fstab non c'entra se il problema si presenta in fase di boot (quindi prima di montare le partizioni)
> 
> probabilmente hai cannato la configurazione del bootloader e/o la conf del kernel.
> 
> dovresti specificare se hai usato genkernel o compilato a mano e postare la conf del bootloader e fstab (per avere un riferimento)

 

Grazie a tutti per l'aiuto 

Ho usato Genkernel

Serve altro?

----------

## ermille

LILO.CONF:

boot=/dev/hda         

prompt                  

timeout=50                

default=gentoo            

image=/boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.4.28-gentoo-r9

  label=gentoo

  read-only

  root=/dev/ram0

  append="init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda3 udev"

  initrd=/boot/initrd-genkernel-2.4.28-gentoo-r9

----------

## randomaze

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> sembrerebbe che hai aggiunto devfs ai runlevel di avvio... ma devfs é ormai obsoleto da tempo, sostituito da udev

 

Hai controllato con rc-update di non avere devfs in boot o in default?

----------

## ermille

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*   sembrerebbe che hai aggiunto devfs ai runlevel di avvio... ma devfs é ormai obsoleto da tempo, sostituito da udev 
> 
> Hai controllato con rc-update di non avere devfs in boot o in default?

 

ho controllato con rc-update show 

ma nella lista non c'e'

 :Sad: 

----------

